# Can you watch DVR content without your dish hooked up?



## BuffaloDenny

I am being forced to relocate my satellite dish by my association, and will be without it for a period. My question - without the satellite dish connection, will I still be able to view the recorded content of my DVR? If so, this will at least be a chance to claim some space back:lol:


----------



## ThomasM

BuffaloDenny said:


> I am being forced to relocate my satellite dish by my association, and will be without it for a period. My question - without the satellite dish connection, will I still be able to view the recorded content of my DVR? If so, this will at least be a chance to claim some space back:lol:


Yes but not forever. The HD DVR's need to see the satellite signal periodically or they shut down. Supposedly, the SD DVR's (R15, R16) let you watch your recordings without the satellite as long as you like but again different folks report different results.

Try unplugging your DVR, disconnecting the satellite cables from it, plugging it back in and when it says it's looking for the satellite signal press EXIT on the remote and see if you can watch your recordings.


----------



## TomCat

The rumor I heard is 13 hours. But I think I disproved it, as I had a disconnected HR20-100 running for about 4 days (then it would not play back).

13 hours is a little severe, and I can imagine a lot of hurricane victims calling all at once, so might be a bad idea. I know folks who are in the habit of taking their DVR to their vacation cabln and watching recorded content over a 3-day weekend, so maybe 4 days actually does make sense. I know they want to stop churn, but I would think 9 days would be good, as that would cover a week's vacation with two weekends, about the most anyone takes off unless they are going overseas or on a cruise, anyway (and therefore would not be using the DVR).


----------



## texasbrit

Try this:
Reboot the DVR until you get to "searching for satellite"
menu
Signal Strength
Signal Meters
EXIT
LIST


----------



## AmazingAngelina

To add to the information above:
Directv will tell you that yes, it works. 
However, practice is a little different. It seems that you can watch recorded programs with no issues until the DVR has been rebooted. Once rebooted, you either have to wait for the reboot searching for satellite signal screen to time out and go to "Searching for Satellite Signal... 771" then bring up your list, or, as it's stated above, hit EXIT and then LIST, and that SHOULD bring up your list.
It doesn't always work like it should, because lack of satellite signal confuses the receiver.
You can always go through a few test runs while you're still at your house. Just unhook the sat line, and see how long it takes for the receiver to reboot because of no signal coming in.


----------



## mrudo

Yes you can watch pre-recorded programs.
I had to do it for about a week. Moved out of a home I sold and into temporary housing. Used the DVR to watch pre-recorded programs until new FIOS service could be set-up. D* account is on hold while new home is being built. Having 2 lines to each room for DECA. The builder looked at me like I was on crack when I asked for 2 lines. :lol:


----------



## Sim-X

mrudo said:


> Yes you can watch pre-recorded programs.
> I had to do it for about a week. Moved out of a home I sold and into temporary housing. Used the DVR to watch pre-recorded programs until new FIOS service could be set-up. D* account is on hold while new home is being built. Having 2 lines to each room for DECA. The builder looked at me like I was on crack when I asked for 2 lines. :lol:


Why would u need 2 lines for deca?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Thanks guys. It should only be a few days, so sounds like I will be able to delete a few shows that have been lingering.


----------



## Starrbuck

Sim-X said:


> Why would u need 2 lines for deca?


One for DirecTV, and one for locals?


----------



## Sim-X

yea, I suppose - I don't use OTA for locals so didn't really think of that


----------



## Cheezhead

Does anyone know if this also stands true for the HR10-250, my wife has alot of recorded shows she would like to watch while we make the transition to the Direct Tv box. Would it also help to leave the OTA hooked up to the HR10-250 to fool it that it's still getting some sort of signal.


----------

